# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Comments >  Reptile Expo/NY/Westchester

## googie

Hi Guys:

I will be taken my son to the July 11th NY Metro Reptile Expo.  Has anybody ever gone to this event ?  We are both excited.  We hope to find a "true" P. adspersus.

Chris S.

----------


## John Clare

Do a search for "White Plains" on this forum and you'll see that many of us have gone, some several times.  It's a reasonably large show, definitely worth a visit.  I'd advise you to get there earlier rather than later - a lot of the good stuff goes in the first hour or two after opening.  Tell the frog folks that you are a member of frogforum (particularly Black Jungle).

----------


## Kurt

I have gone only once. I bought a pair of _Taricha torosa_ that died on the way home, it was an extremely hot day. Ever since then I bring styro-boxes with me to shows.

----------


## Amphibians

It's great! I will be there, and I have been to the last four shows. It is very much worth it to get there early though, the best specimens will be gone quickly. My favorite show.

----------


## Kurt

Have you been to Hamburg yet?

BTW, the guy who runs White Plains also runs Manchester.

----------


## Amphibians

I've read about Hamburg, but its about 3-4 hours of driving, while white plains is 15 minutes. Worth it? I'd be worried about animals in the car for that long.

----------


## Kurt

Three to four hours? Wow, that is too far.  :Big Grin:  It only took us 6.5 hours (each way). There isn't a show near me that is only fifteen minutes away. Manchester is at least 45 minutes away.

Yes, Hamburg is worth it. I saw more frog/amphibian breeders there than I have ever seen at any other show. Rainforest Junky, Josh's Frogs, and Michael Shrom were all there. Plus a few more that I can't remember who they were. Then theres loads of baby turtles for sale. Of course the coolest thing is all those venomous snakes in deli cups. Imagine picking up a deli cup with a mamba or rattlesnake in it.

I went last month and bought two _Dendropsophus ebraccatus_ from Michael Novy/Rainforest Junky and a trio of _Paramesotriton chinensis_ from Michael Shrom.

----------

